# Amper repite ciclo, y ya van..



## ex pepito feliz (27 Sep 2017)

Pero con una notable diferencia.

resultados espectaculares, posiblemente de los mejorcitos 

de todo el continuo.

ayer me precipité y entre con 25kacc a 0,21 ( no es mal precio para nada, 

pero lo podia haber mejorado de largo)

tras rebotar en su canal alcista y gran soporte, nos vamos de nuevo para

arriba. cuando pase todo el revuelo de los catalanes y abengoa..

esto va a volar señores.


----------



## nocelebration (27 Sep 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pero con una notable diferencia.
> 
> resultados espectaculares, posiblemente de los mejorcitos
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga que llevo bastante metido en esta empresa, y no entiendo que con sus números y beneficios, este siendo castigada por el mercado. Me huele a que la tiran para que la gente venda y comprar mas barato, si no , no me lo explico.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Sep 2017)

Asi es. 

manipulacion pura y dura al servicio de los mas HDP

una cosa es ir a largo plazo y despreocuparte de ellas ( como es en gran parte mi caso)

para corto plazo, simplemente hay que ir en la misma direccion que los que la controlan.

ahora mismo hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lateral 0,2 - 0,26 de nada sirve 

entrar entre medio de ese rango, pues puede pasar cualquier cosa.

aunque me temo que el chollo se nos va a acabar en breve( para bien ehh )


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Sep 2017)

nocelebration dijo:


> Dios te oiga que llevo bastante metido en esta empresa, y no entiendo que con sus números y beneficios, este siendo castigada por el mercado. Me huele a que la tiran para que la gente venda y comprar mas barato, si no , no me lo explico.



No se a que precio las tendras. aunque las compraras en maximos, si no

las tocas ni con un palo tendras plusvalias.


----------



## nocelebration (28 Sep 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No se a que precio las tendras. aunque las compraras en maximos, si no
> 
> las tocas ni con un palo tendras plusvalias.



las tengo creo que bien, he hecho 3 entradas, 2 pequeñas a 0.219 y a 0.244 y otra fuerte a 0.229. 
De momento no pienso moverlas, las tengo para medio/largo plazo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Sep 2017)

nocelebration dijo:


> las tengo creo que bien, he hecho 3 entradas, 2 pequeñas a 0.219 y a 0.244 y otra fuerte a 0.229.
> De momento no pienso moverlas, las tengo para medio/largo plazo.



Pues mas menos como yo.

120k a una media de 0,23

buen precio. muy muy bueno.


----------



## Coinbase (28 Sep 2017)

Pues hoy cerró en 2,08€, en mínimos del día


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Sep 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> *Pues hoy cerró en 2,08€,* en mínimos del día



Si de verdad hubiese cerrado a 2,08 yo ahora mismo estaria con barcos , putas y coca durante una semana :XX:


----------



## nocelebration (28 Sep 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Si de verdad hubiese cerrado a 2,08 yo ahora mismo estaria con barcos , putas y coca durante una semana :XX:



ya te digo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Sep 2017)

Lo de hoy encima hay que calificarlo como de " buen cierre"

la verdad esque tenia serias dudas de si aguantaria soporte con lo que esta 

cayendo. lo hizo y con exito.

la semana que viene deberia empezar a ponerse seria. a ver si empiezan a caer los

HR


----------



## elKaiser (9 Oct 2017)

Pues ayer perforó el soporte; así que no se yo.

La gráfica es fea de cojones.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Oct 2017)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues ayer perforó el soporte; así que no se yo.
> 
> La gráfica es fea de cojones.



Nuevo soporte supuestamente fiable 0,169

a ver donde nos llevan los HDP estos

aprovechando estos dias de incertidumbre, la estan bajando todo lo que 

pueden.

pero subirá. 

aprovecharé este mismo jilo para ir actualizando..

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 10:41 ----------

nueva news Amper

La Unidad de Seguridad de Amper logra un nuevo contrato con Aena - Bolsamanía.com


sin duda una gran noticia su nuevo contrato con Aena.

( llegan nuevos contratos, baja deuda, dobla beneficios, 

la empresa cada vez mas saneada siendo un ejemplo de reestructuracion)


pero estos Hijos de la gran puta la tienen para sus negocios personales.


subirá claro. pero lo hará cuando estos mierdas quieran.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Oct 2017)

Este valor es la leche.

entre ayer y hoy un 20% de subida, recuperando lo perdido por el panico de estos dias.

hoy fiesta, supuestamente no deberia haber demasiado volumen.

pero esta juega en otra liga, esta es AMPER !!

a ver donde nos llevan hoy por todo el dia.

acabade romper 0,206..

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 11:08 ----------

0,208..............

MAX 0,218 :8: se toma un respiro hasta 0,210

actual 0,213 esta tarde parece que quiere seguir dando guerra.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Oct 2017)

Cierre bastante forzado 0,20. la quieren mantener ahi a ver que dice el lunes

el pelomocherd.

si salimos airosos de la situacion, volaremos durante toda la semana.

esque esta Amper es muy sentimental xD

ni que decir que esto es una opinion personal. yo pienso que va subir y bastante.

pero eso no quita para que pase en el corto plazo todo lo contrario..

al fin y al cabo, los que realmente saben lo que va a pasar, son ellos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Dic 2017)

Semana clave para ver que camino toma.

ayer empezó a tener volumen de verdad, y hoy lo supera con creces.

veremos la segunda parte de la sesion, pero intuyo cierre sabroson ( aunque con lo puta 

que es...)

por lo menos sniace me da una buena alegria. entrada 0,175 - salida 0,223


Bien bien !!

0,204 espectacular cierre. si le da por romper mañana la EMA200 y cerrar

por encima de 0,212.. creo que esto se pondria muy serio..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Dic 2017)

Cierre por encima de la m200 0,213

esto va a reventar.

enhorabuena a los que como yo aguantasteis cuando visitamos los infiernos.

de ahora en adelante nos encontraremos muchas alegrias y muchas tentaciones de vender..

marcarse un objetivo es fundamental. y el mio esta por encima de 0,3


----------



## nocelebration (11 Dic 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierre por encima de la m200 0,213
> 
> esto va a reventar.
> 
> ...



yo creo que esta es la nuestra , yo también creo que aguantaré por encima de 0.3
Nos lo merecemos por la paciencia.


----------



## C.J. (11 Dic 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierre por encima de la m200 0,213
> 
> esto va a reventar.
> 
> ...



Yo voy con 250K a una media de 0,185

Vamos a ver si doblamos.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Dic 2017)

A ver si esta es la buena...ya llevo unos meses entrampado a 0,31.
No vendo nunca en pérdidas. No tengo prisa en ganar y sé que la empresa
es buena y con buenos beneficios y que acabará recuperando y cotizando mucho más arriba, pero ya iría siendo hora ya...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Dic 2017)

Nuevo max 0,223

vol en apenas una hora 8.000.000 ::

hoy creo que visitamos 0,23.... pero sin demasiado esfuerzo. 

veremos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Dic 2017)

Max diario 0,229

preparando segundo impulso/onda alcista, que nos deberia de llevar 0,232

es normal que este saliendo dinero. pero entrará nuevo, ya que los que acaban de vender

se estan pregundando porque cojones estan fuera..


----------



## Rauxa (12 Dic 2017)

0,231.

A ver si esta es la buena.


----------



## C.J. (12 Dic 2017)

He salido a 0,230.

He cumplido mi objetivo por técnico y la espero un pelín más abajo.

Suerte a los que seguís.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Dic 2017)

C.J. dijo:


> He salido a 0,230.
> 
> He cumplido mi objetivo por técnico y la espero un pelín más abajo.
> 
> Suerte a los que seguís.



Enhorabuena por las plusvalias :Aplauso:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Dic 2017)

soporte solido en 0,196 que deberia respetar.

entre lo de las elecciones y la mierda esta de las fuentes de financiacion adicionales, 

por el retraso de la venta del pacifico, pues eso, que el dinero es muy miedoso y Amper es

100% especulativo.


sigo pensando que antes de que acabe el año, vamos a romper esos 0,22 de una 

puta vez para quedarnos. estaré equivocado? en breve lo veremos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Dic 2017)

Amper pagará hasta 2 millones de dólares al exCEO en Samoa que le reclamaba 20

muy buena noticia.


Via libre a la venta del Pacifico. y lo mejor, ya no seran necesarias las fuentes de

financiacion adicionales.

el gobierno usano no daba el visto bueno en vista de los pleitos existentes. ahora via libre, menudo cambio

y menudo cabron se ha quitao la compañia por "cuatro duros" 




mañana esto deberia moverse y bien.


----------



## nocelebration (27 Dic 2017)

yo mañana estoy por cargar otra vez, cada vez veo más claro que el año que viene tiene que dar la cara de una vez .


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Dic 2017)

nocelebration dijo:


> yo mañana estoy por cargar otra vez, cada vez veo más claro que el año que viene tiene que dar la cara de una vez .



Creo que a partir de Enero, si no sale nada raro por ahi, puede ser un puto cohete.

el HR aun no esta descontado ( obv, salió al cierre) y espero movimiento del bueno mañana.

aunque conociendo lo puta que es.. a saber. eso no lo sabe nadie


----------



## euromelon (27 Dic 2017)

Tengo info privilegiada de la empresa pero no se la digo a los del faRsa


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Dic 2017)

euromelon dijo:


> Tengo info privilegiada de la empresa pero no se la digo a los del faRsa



Suelta prenda cabron !! :XX::XX:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Dic 2017)

Ojito a mañana.

cierre 0,201 HR ( pensaba que era una inocentada jojoj)

Hecho
RELEVANTE

Breve Resumen descriptivo: Gobierno corporativo y convocatorias oficiales:
Composición del Consejo de Administración: Cese del Presidente Ejecutivo y
nombramiento de Presidente Ejecutivo.
Contenido Relevante:
El Consejo de Administración de Amper, S.A. ha acordado en su sesión celebrada
en el día de hoy sustituir a D. Jaime Espinosa de los Monteros Pitarque como
Presidente Ejecutivo de la Sociedad.
D. Clemente Fernández González asume el puesto de Presidente Ejecutivo del
Consejo de Administración con carácter transitorio y hasta que se incorpore a éste
un nuevo primer ejecutivo de manera permanente.
D. Jaime Espinosa de los Monteros Pitarque continúa como consejero de la
Sociedad.
El Consejo de Administración ha acordado igualmente la creación de una Comisión
Ejecutiva del Consejo, compuesta por los Sres. Fernández González, Cabezas
Valeriano y Casado Vicente, manteniéndose la Comisión de Nombramientos y
Retribuciones y la Comisión de Auditoría y Control sin modificación alguna.
Por tanto, el actual Consejo de Administración de Amper S.A., lo forman D.
Clemente Fernández González como Presidente Ejecutivo, D. Jaime Espinosa de
los Monteros Pitarque, D. Cesar Revenga Buigues, D. Pedro Andrés Casado
Vicente y D. Rafael Cabezas Valeriano, como consejeros.
El Consejo de Administración de Amper, S.A., agradece al Sr. Espinosa de los
Monteros Pitarque su dedicación y labor en su calidad de Presidente Ejecutivo de la
Sociedad a lo largo de los años pasados.
Pozuelo de Alarcón, 28 de diciembre de 2017
Luis Felipe Castresana Sánchez
Vice-Secretario
AMPER, S.A.


A tomar por culo el puto Espinosa.

ahora si.


----------



## Titomadrid (28 Dic 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ojito a mañana.
> 
> cierre 0,201 HR ( pensaba que era una inocentada jojoj)
> 
> ...




Y esto es bueno, hamijo? No se, pregunto, sin tener ni puta idea y tal y cuas. 

Zenkius de antebrazo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Dic 2017)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Y esto es bueno, hamijo? No se, pregunto, sin tener ni puta idea y tal y cuas.
> 
> Zenkius de antebrazo



Hombre pues tratandose de un trilero de tres pares de huevos el señor Espinosa, y Clemente

tiene fama de ser un puto crack, serio y decente ( dentro de lo que es este mundo de golfos..)

pues creo que es un pedazo de noticia como al copa de
un pino.

a priori este HR es mejor que el de via libre a la venta del pacifico.

de todos modos en breve saldremos de dudas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Ene 2018)

Con lo que no contabamos esque al Espinosa le iba a dar un berrinche de niño pequeño, y se iba a poner a vender

los 20millones de acciones en la misma sesion ( eso se comenta y casi que se confirma)

una vez nos quitamos la escoria de encima, y enderezado de nuevo el rumbo.. esta semana que entra deberiamos

seguir el camino de Sniace ( recordad que si una sube, la otra va detras. y viceversa)

y con via libre a la venta del pacifico, solo queda subir.

a ver que nos encontramos el lunes


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Ene 2018)

Vais acudir a la AK ?

pensais convertir los derechos o venderlos?

nos dan un derecho por accion

convertimos 20 derechos +0,10ctm por cada accion

yo voy con todo. ya pondre aqui el hr de la empresa anunciando fechas y demas los proximos dias.


Amper anuncia aumentar el capital social en 4,97 millones de euros


----------



## nocelebration (12 Ene 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Vais acudir a la AK ?
> 
> pensais convertir los derechos o venderlos?
> 
> ...




Yo creo que voy con todo también, sigo confiando mucho en este empresa.


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Ene 2018)

despues de una ak la accion suele bajar

por lo que tengo visto es mejor esperar y comprar mas barato luego

es dificil absorver tanta oferta de acciones

hay buneas opciones de trading sin falta de arriesgar tanto el cap


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Ene 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> despues de una ak la accion suele bajar
> 
> por lo que tengo visto es mejor esperar y comprar mas barato luego
> 
> ...



La cantidad es muy pequeña comparado con las últimas Ak.
No creo que se resienta apenas.

Será como las miles de veces que cerramos a 0.205 y abrimos a 0,201. Sin más.

Vamos a ver cómo se comporta esta semana que entra.


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Ene 2018)

has calculado a cuanto sale cada acción nueva?

tengo lo de los derechos oxidado


----------



## Sam2528 (12 Ene 2018)

HISTÓRICO COTIZACIONES
Fecha	Apertura	Cierre	Dif.%	Máximo	Mínimo	Volumen
11/01/2018	0,196	0,202	2,64	0,202	0,193	8.602.841
10/01/2018	0,200	0,197	-2,48	0,203	0,196	5.615.616
09/01/2018	0,202	0,202	0,90	0,205	0,199	3.971.614
08/01/2018	0,200	0,200	0,10	0,204	0,198	4.195.418
05/01/2018	0,203	0,200	-1,96	0,204	0,198	5.829.557


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Ene 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> has calculado a cuanto sale cada acción nueva?
> 
> tengo lo de los derechos oxidado




asi a ojo..

cotización actual 0.2 euros/acc, aproximadamente

cada acción nueva costará 0.05 0.05=0.1euros

precio teórico tras la dilución = 0.1928 euros/acción

en el momento que se admitan a cotización las nuevas acciones y

asumiento que el precio en ese momento ya es el teórico por la dilución...

tendría gananacias en las acciones nuevas por la diferencia entre 0.1928 y 0.1

tendría pérdidas en mis acciones antiguas por la bajada por dilución de 0.2 a 0.1928


pero esto ultimo es obv jajaja


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Ene 2018)

ossea que asi por lo alto te van a quedar las acciones sobre 0,18..

bueno a ver si te respeta el soporte de 0,18 que nos imaginamos que no, y te aguante el de 0,1650. En 1360 tiene pinta de aguantar. 

Las ak son complicadas y siempre salen de cara para los jefes, ojito que el MC es merienda de negros. Yo solo lo toco para los gaps con noticia. Saludos y suerte compañero


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Ene 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> ossea que asi por lo alto te van a quedar las acciones sobre 0,18..
> 
> bueno a ver si te respeta el soporte de 0,18 que nos imaginamos que no, y te aguante el de 0,1650. En 1360 tiene pinta de aguantar.
> 
> Las ak son complicadas y siempre salen de cara para los jefes, ojito que el MC es merienda de negros. Yo solo lo toco para los gaps con noticia. Saludos y suerte compañero



Bueno.. es basicamente una ocasion de oro para el que quiera acumular unos miles mas .

de todos modos no creo que baje tanto, la AK será para pagarle al joputa del pacifico los primeros 500k y poco mas... 

es muy pequeña esta AK

gracias y saludos igualmente


----------



## nocelebration (17 Ene 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Bueno.. es basicamente una ocasion de oro para el que quiera acumular unos miles mas .
> 
> de todos modos no creo que baje tanto, la AK será para pagarle al joputa del pacifico los primeros 500k y poco mas...
> 
> ...



en degiro me aparecen los derechos que me corresponden. Alguien sabe si tengo que hacer algo para convertirlos en acciones ?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> en degiro me aparecen los derechos que me corresponden. Alguien sabe si tengo que hacer algo para convertirlos en acciones ?[/QUOTE
> 
> No te da la opcion de convertir los derechos en acciones?
> 
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, podriamos tener en breve nuevo presidente ( falta confirmar)

Eduardo Navarro, fundador del fondo Sherpa Capital, se postula como nuevo presidente de Amper

esto puede ser muy muy positivo en el corto-medio plazo. esta AK parece ser que es cosa suya.

a ver como se lo toma el mercado la semana que viene. falta nos hace un achuchon, y con este tio vamos a tener la estabilidad

que necesitamos hace tiempo ..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Ene 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> en degiro me aparecen los derechos que me corresponden. Alguien sabe si tengo que hacer algo para convertirlos en acciones ?



Segun he leido, el lunes te deberia llegar un correo de degiro explicandolo todo.


----------



## nocelebration (21 Ene 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> nocelebration dijo:
> 
> 
> > en degiro me aparecen los derechos que me corresponden. Alguien sabe si tengo que hacer algo para convertirlos en acciones ?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## toroloco (21 Ene 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muchas gracias, de momento me salen los derechos y me opcion de venderlos o comprar, pero no tengo claro si ellos solos se convierten en acciones o no. Mañana llamo y que me expliquen.
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Ene 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muchas gracias, de momento me salen los derechos y me opcion de venderlos o comprar, pero no tengo claro si ellos solos se convierten en acciones o no. Mañana llamo y que me expliquen.
> ...


----------



## nocelebration (22 Ene 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> nocelebration dijo:
> 
> 
> > Te lo puse arriba.
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno, tal y como decías, tengo correo de Degiro con las instrucciones . Ya he suscrito todas las que me tocaban , esperemos que vayan remontando y lleguen a los valores que merece.
> ...


----------



## nocelebration (24 Ene 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> nocelebration dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bien.
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Feb 2018)

Bueno compañeros, solo hay que aguantar un poquito mas.

el 28 creo que son los resultados... a las nuevas acciones les quedan pocos dias para entrar ( ya descontado)

nuevo socio SHERPA, caja pacifico, Nervión como un tiro y metido hasta la medula eolica

marina que es el futuro de las renovables por su coste de generación energia, nuevo

consejo que mira por la empresa, deuda nula, negocios no rentables cerrados, posibles

compras de otras empresas con el cash de pacifico.

ya se que a algunos le sonara a utopia. pero es la puta realidad.

consigna NO TOCAR y acumular las que se puedan a estos precios.

Eduardo Navarro no esta aqui por casualidad..

la ostia que va a pegar en el medio plazo sera recordada.

ahi quedan mis lineas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Feb 2018)

Resultados Amper !!


Amper ganó casi cuatro veces más en 2017, hasta los 7,5 millones de euros

Nervion como un puto tiro. solo Nervion aportó 43 kilos..:8:


empieza el baile :Baile:


----------



## elKaiser (28 Feb 2018)

Pues en bolsa hoy el valor ni se ha movido; estoy por tirar la toalla y vender, esto aburre hasta las ovejas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Mar 2018)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues en bolsa hoy el valor ni se ha movido; estoy por tirar la toalla y vender, esto aburre hasta las ovejas.



Ahora que empieza lo mejor?

solo te puedo decir, que el precio actual no refleja ni de coña la que se esta montando en Amper.

el presidente y consejeros estan haciendo un enorme trabajo.


los 0,18 para vender siempre los vas a tener.

no te quiero convencer de nada. tu mismo compañero.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Teneis ya las nuevas acciones?

yo ya las tengo en cartera. 

a esperar que las asimile el mercado . unos dias a la espera y empezará el baileee

ya queda menos compañero.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Mar 2018)

Brotes verdes se empiezan a ver.


como buena involucrada en temas de energia eólica, le tocará su parte del pastel.


a partir de la semana que viene empieza la fiesta.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Abr 2018)

BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


plan estrategico 2018-2020 jojojojojoj

Amper rebota un 27% en bolsa tras presentar su Plan Estratégico 2018-2020 - elEconomista.es

vamos a por esos 0,25 hoy mismo???


felicidades a todos los pacientes. esto va a reventar

YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!:XX::XX:


----------



## nocelebration (12 Abr 2018)

oleeeeeee qué razon tenías !!!! Ahora a aguantar y tener paciencia, que esto pinta muy muy bien. Enhorabuena a los pacientes!!!
Yo por lo menos hasta que no pasen el 0.30 no me planteo soltar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Abr 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> oleeeeeee qué razon tenías !!!! Ahora a aguantar y tener paciencia, que esto pinta muy muy bien. Enhorabuena a los pacientes!!!
> Yo por lo menos hasta que no pasen el 0.30 no me planteo soltar.



Amper rebota un 27% en bolsa tras presentar su Plan Estratégico 2018-2020 - elEconomista.es


de todos modos en la web Amper viene mas detallado..

vamos despacito y con pies de plomo. pero esto tiene pinta de ser la definitiva.

no me quiero ni imaginar como estará Amper en un año. 

venta del pacifico + nueva adquisicion++++++++++++++++++

se estan empezando a fijar en ella. vamos poco a poco compañeros!:baba:


----------



## Rauxa (12 Abr 2018)

Jodeeeeeeeeeeeer
Lo que me harté de sacarles intras hasta que me quedé pillado hace 1 año a 0,34.
Y ahí, estoy.... Tengo claro que lo que no quiebra termina subiendo sí o sí. Lo hará en 1 año, 2 o 6, pero termina subiendo.
En su momento se llegó a duplicar en un solo día. 
A ver si nos depara 3-4 sesiones al alza


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Abr 2018)

El presi dice que Pacifico se cobra junio o julio maximo

nos vamos a divertir

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 23:32 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Jodeeeeeeeeeeeer
> Lo que me harté de sacarles intras hasta que me quedé pillado hace 1 año a 0,34.
> Y ahí, estoy.... Tengo claro que lo que no quiebra termina subiendo sí o sí. Lo hará en 1 año, 2 o 6, pero termina subiendo.
> En su momento se llegó a duplicar en un solo día.
> A ver si nos depara 3-4 sesiones al alza



Ojito que estan en 1-2 años ( si no antes) nos hace un Fersa :XX:


----------



## Rauxa (13 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> El presi dice que Pacifico se cobra junio o julio maximo
> 
> nos vamos a divertir
> 
> ...



Pues entre Fersa que ya llevo unos cuantos intras del 5-10% y Solaria que las llevo desde 2014 a 0,97, no me puedo quejar :rolleye:
Llevo años apostando por las renovables y ya iba siendo hora de que se dispararan.

Lástima que tengo las Amper ahí paradas de hace un año. A ver si con un par de acelerones me pongo en verde.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (13 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> El presi dice que Pacifico se cobra junio o julio maximo
> 
> *nos vamos a divertir*






Eso ha sonado muy a la Jazztel de Pujals. Me gusta me gusta


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Abr 2018)

Menuda limpieza de ratas hasta 0,232 jojojoj

las ratas salian gritando en tromba

el 0,25 a puntito.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> vais a creer que soy un troll, pero os juro que he rascado 2000 pavos para meterme
> 
> a ver si Ence espabila y Biosearch se recupera, porque ya si que no me quedan más que telarañas en el bolsillo



Estas en Amper? a que precio entraste???

ha dado entrada a 0,232 esta mañana


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> He entrado al mismo precio, aunque no te lo creas. Puse la orden y no pensaba que me entrase. No se que pasara, yo no me extrañaria si va a 0,22 o algo mas abajo antes de subir. Pero el de ElConfidendencial esta entusiasmado



Hoy era providencial cerrar por encima de 0,23 objetivo cumplido.

la semana que viene deberia seguir la fiesta.

la verdad esque lo esta haciendo de cine :Aplauso:


----------



## nocelebration (18 Abr 2018)

unas sesiones consolidando el subidón del pasado Jueves. A ver si mañana pega otro arreón.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Abr 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> unas sesiones consolidando el subidón del pasado Jueves. A ver si mañana pega otro arreón.



Con los resultados a la vuelta de la esquina, e intuyendo que van a ser muy buenos.. empezará de verdad a notarse el plan de negocio para 2018-2020


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (19 Abr 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> unas sesiones consolidando el subidón del pasado Jueves. A ver si mañana pega otro arreón.



Demasiada consolidación me está pareciendo ya... jajaja



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Con los resultados a la vuelta de la esquina, e intuyendo que van a ser muy buenos.. empezará de verdad a notarse el plan de negocio para 2018-2020



Pues ojalá así sea! No tendría mucho sentido presentar un plan y ya incumplirlo desde el primer trimestre prácticamente...

Cuando Jazztel empezó a cumplir (y superar) los planes que presentaba, subía como una moto.
Con Ercros, otro tanto de lo mismo. Llevo desde febrero y voy para largo.
Y con Amper, pues veremos. Entré el pasado viernes.

Espero ir aumentando posiciones en ambas empresas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Abr 2018)

Jazztel_Bolsa dijo:


> Demasiada consolidación me está pareciendo ya... jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que precio entraste?

logica subida y posterior correccion.

Hay que estar en Amper porque en unos meses, estos precios seran recordados con nostalgia.

estan montando algo muy gordo estos tios. vamos a confiar en ellos un poco.

yo compre otro paquetillo hace unas semanas a 0,178 ( cuando nadie las queria.. y ya voy cargadisimo a Amper)

tengo Audax, Solaria y esta mañana pille un paquetito de Bio a 1,12

son los 4 caballos ganadores para 2018-2020


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> bueno, pues acabo de vender Ence y lo he echado en Amper, donde ya tenía algo a 0,231 y 0,238
> 
> estas son a 0,218 40.000
> 
> que sea lo que dios quiera



Pues que dios querra que te forres en menos de 1 año.

dejalas madurar.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (24 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A que precio entraste?
> 
> logica subida y posterior correccion.
> 
> ...




En torno a los 0,24 de media.

Mi padre tiene también Audax (empezó comprando a 0,65€ y se ha ido atiborrando jajja) y Solaria (que yo ya le decía que se fijara desde los tiempos en los que rondaba los 1,35 - 1,49).

Pero en mi caso, me quedo con Ercros y Amper.





nosoyburbujón dijo:


> bueno, pues acabo de vender Ence y lo he echado en Amper, donde ya tenía algo a 0,231 y 0,238
> 
> estas son a 0,218 40.000
> 
> que sea lo que dios quiera



Justo mi padre también vendió las Ence para seguir comprando más Audax y Solaria jajaja


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

0,234 vamoss!!


Twitter


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 May 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Nos vamos a forrar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can feel it in the bones



Lo de Amper va a ser de escandalo. dale un poco mas de tiempo y veras :baba:


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (29 May 2018)

Se está comportando muy bien estos días, con volumen y frente a la situación del mercado. Esta noticia le ha sentado bien:


Amper propone dos bonus en acciones para sus consejeros por valor del 1,3% del capital


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 May 2018)

Amper ahora mismo valor refugio !!

cuando pase el tema politico nos acercaremos a esos 0,3 aun mas


----------



## JUVESL24 (30 May 2018)

Por estos chicharros pepito eran tus malestares estomacales.
Te sales chavalote,ésa basura te va a joder la vida.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 May 2018)

Amper sube un 4% tras adjudicarse un contrato en Perú por 15 millones - Bolsamanía.com

jojojojojo se va a cumplir el plan de negocio 2018-2020. 

enhorabuena a los sufridores y pacientes, ahora SI viene lo bueno

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 10:04 ----------

Con la firma de este contrato, Amper afirma que ya "supera a mitad del ejercicio la contratación total prevista para LATAM 2018 en el Plan Estratégico 2018-2020"


jojojojojojoojj

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 10:05 ----------

0,2536 +7,91

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 10:39 ----------




JUVESL24 dijo:


> Por estos chicharros pepito eran tus malestares estomacales.
> Te sales chavalote,ésa basura te va a joder la vida.



Las tengo de media a 0,21 mi acidez no es precisamente por culpa de Amper jejeje


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> 10000 más aprovechando el recorte



Bien hecho.

las oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas siempre.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> NO VENDO
> 
> a tomar por culo
> 
> ...



SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE jajajajaja


AMPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Jun 2018)

Max diario 0,2732 

actual 0,27 +10,20% 

vamos tigretona, mi pequeña luchadora !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> :XX::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Madre mía !!!!
> ...



Cada uno fiel a su operativa.

hagas lo que hagas, no te arrepientas de lo hecho.

yo por mi parte voy a muerte con ellas. con ese plan de negocio para los proximos dos años,
su precio objetivo supera con creces los 0,4 YO NO VENDO NI UNA 
tambien es cierto que llevo sufriendo mas de un año con ellas 

puede ser que tenga una correccion.. o puede que no :XX:


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (6 Jun 2018)

Gran alegría la de hoy. Ya estoy en positivo con todo, desde los 0,246


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> *0,28*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vete a saber.. como les den por sacar lo del pacifico estos dias............................. los 0,35 van a ser una vulgaridad :XX:

---------- Post added 06-jun-2018 at 12:48 ----------

Maximos del dia 0,2888 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

actual 0,2844 +6,52%


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Si cumple el plan de negocio se verá el euro en 2020.
> Si has comprado a 0,25 es X4.



No lo dudes compañero.

antes de fin de año puede que la veamos tranquilamente a 0,4( perdon)
y no. no estoy loco.
y lo mejor esque esto no ha hecho mas que empezar

---------- Post added 06-jun-2018 at 13:08 ----------

Tocados y nuevo maximo del dia 0,29 +8,61%


----------



## casconet (6 Jun 2018)

Por técnico el Objetivo del 2º impulso de medio plazo es 0,42



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cada uno fiel a su operativa.
> 
> hagas lo que hagas, no te arrepientas de lo hecho.
> 
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2018)

Acabamos de romper 0,3

que dios se apiade de nuestra alma derroida !!!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2018)

Se Va El Caiman Version Vulgar - YouTube


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2018)

Me metí hace 15 meses en Amper buscando un 2-5% de rentabilidad y me bajaron un 50%.
Ahora mismo las tengo en +0,2%.
A partir de ahora, nada me puede ir mal :rolleye:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jun 2018)

Amperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

no se os ocurra vender ahora. esto va para rato

---------- Post added 20-jun-2018 at 16:43 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Me metí hace 15 meses en Amper buscando un 2-5% de rentabilidad y me bajaron un 50%.
> Ahora mismo las tengo en +0,2%.
> A partir de ahora, nada me puede ir mal :rolleye:



Compañero menuda rachita llevamos ehh!!

yo vendi Audax el otro dia a 3,28 de momento parece que acerté. mas que nada por la incertidumbre de la fusion.
pero no me extrañaria que se fuera directa a los 4 antes de la fusion. y una vez fusionada.. a la par con Solaria.

joder, le saqué casi 50k de plusvalias entre entradas y salidas y las que tenia a largo, y tengo la sensacion de que lo podria haber hecho mejor...

ahora Bio y Solaria, confirmaran mi jubilacion anticipada.

les doy un par de años a cada una ( + Audax una vez fusionada) para jubilarme para siempre ienso:

con las Amper no se muy bien que hacer.. pero creo que hasta 0,5 ni puto caso. como si no las tuviera


----------



## Rauxa (20 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Amperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> no se os ocurra vender ahora. esto va para rato
> 
> ...




Después de 15 meses...ya tocaba ya. Las compré a 0,34, pero con la ampliación de capital rebajé a 0,324. Así que ya le gano un 1% aprox.
A ver qué ocurre mañana. A lo mejor hago como con Audax, que las vendí a 3'15 y le saqué un 30%. Pero creo que con un 10%, ya venderé. Voy con 20k, así que sería un plus de 2.000 euros. 
Sé que se puede ir rápido a bsucar niveles bastante superiores, pero ya es cuestión de orgullo; después de 15 meses ahí paradas tengo ganas de sacarlas.
Veremos si esta noche pongo orden de venta ganando 10% o tengo un poco de paciencia.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Jun 2018)

Amper, Biosearch y Solaria rompiendo máximos de un año.
Mantener a largo plazo.
Poner un stop dinámico en el 10 por ciento de perdida, si lo toca dejar ir el valor. Si vuelve a máximos volver a entrar.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (20 Jun 2018)

La verdad, estoy feliz jajaja

Hará cosa de un mes, vendí las Telefónicas que tenía a 8,16€ y compré Amper a 0,24€.
Qué diferente sería hoy la cosa si hubiera conservado las Telefónicas (7,43€)... menos mal que he acertado! 

Yo estoy con Ercros, desde 3,05€; Amper desde 0,24€; y, recientemente, Ezentis, desde 0,70€. Incrementando posiciones en todas cada cierto poco tiempo. Aunque alguna salida y entrada deberé hacer.

En el caso de Ezentis se espera que haya refinanciación de la deuda para comienzos de julio. El actual acuerdo es con JP Morgan con deuda al 10% de interés y ahora se está negociando con BBVA y Santander tener mejores condiciones.

Amper hoy ha dado la noticia de que la operación de venta de Pacífico estará hecha para el 3 de agosto como tarde -fecha tope para que las autoridades den su visto bueno- y que hoy ha recibido un depósito por valor de 5 millones de dólares (el 10% de la operación). Dólares que... respecto a hace unos meses se han revalorizado, además.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (21 Jun 2018)

Biosearch hoy ha tocado -8%. Son acciones con mucho riesgo donde es difícil entrar bien y salir bien. Te puedes colocar en un -30% o +30% en pocos días, que te barran con un stop... Yo, de momento mantengo un pequeño porcentaje en este tipo de acciones pero el grueso lo meto en otros valores, como IAG.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Jun 2018)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Biosearch hoy ha tocado -8%. Son acciones con mucho riesgo donde es difícil entrar bien y salir bien. Te puedes colocar en un -30% o +30% en pocos días, que te barran con un stop... Yo, de momento mantengo un pequeño porcentaje en este tipo de acciones pero el grueso lo meto en otros valores, como IAG.



En Biosearch lo importante no es saber que hará hoy o mañana o pasado.
lo importante realmente es saber que hará o a que precio cotizara por ejemplo para fin de año. y yo la veo muy por encima de 3

esta mañana bajó un 8% y en cuestion de minutos recuperó, y ahora vamos a por maximos. una simple limpieza de carteras y barrida de stop.

para ganar dinero de verdad, hay que invertir. no especular.

un saludo.


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Jun 2018)

Chicharros no, gracias.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Jun 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Chicharros no, gracias.



Chicharro?

antes de fin de año ya veas que chicharrazo se va a quedar :XX:


----------



## toroloco (24 Jun 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Chicharros no, gracias.




...Y ahí te das cuenta que son precisamente los valores de pequeña y mediana capitalización los que mejor se están comportando y que muchos de ellos, no sólo acumulan revalorizaciones importantes, sino que siguen teniendo potencial al-cista. Dentro de ellos destacan Alantra, Amper, Biosearch, Logista, Natra y Oryzon Genomics. En la misma línea están Renode Medici, que ha dado el do de pecho esta semana superando lacota de un euro, Renta Corporación, queelviernesfueuno de los valores destacados en el Chart de Hódar en Internet y que en la jornada de ayer se situó en el pelotón de cabeza de la Bolsa es- pañola, con un volumen que multiplicó por cuatro su media, Solaria, con una espectacular escalada y Faes, que ha anunciado que espera un beneficio récord en este ejercicio.
Hay vida fuera del Ibex...


Hodar dixit

La bolsa de cristal - Con un ojo en Wall Street y otro en la banca - Blogs Expansión.com


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Jun 2018)

Jojojojojojoojojoj

0.335 +4,49% 

no las toqueis minimo hasta 0,5 

es una orden !!!!! jijiji


----------



## nocelebration (26 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Jojojojojojoojojoj
> 
> 0.335 +4,49%
> 
> ...



mañana junta, a ver si nos da un buen subidón.

Lo difícil es mantener las ganancias sin vender, aguantamos mejor las pérdidas. :XX:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Jun 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> mañana junta, a ver si nos da un buen subidón.
> 
> Lo difícil es mantener las ganancias sin vender, aguantamos mejor las pérdidas. :XX:



A que precio las tienes? 

Amper ya hizo los deberes hace unas semanas anunciando un plan de negocio espectacular. y no solo eso. a los pocos dias cerró
un proyecto de 13 millones en Perú, que supera toda la contratación prevista para Latinoamérica en su plan estratégico para este año....

ya no es la empresa trilera de hace unos meses. Amper ha crecido. y de verdad que el que tenga fe en la empresa, se llevará el premio gordo.
por no hablar del pacifico........... eso, eso será un autentico salto de calidad.

junto a Bio, seran las dos unicas empresas del continuo sin apenas deuda..

que pena que no me hicieseis caso cuando estaba a 0,16 0,17 0,18.....

por dios no las toqueis!! y si teneis Bio... TAMPOCO !!!


Audax ( despues de la fusion)
Solaria
Biosearch
Amper

estan bendecidas por la mano de dios? yo diria bendecidas por la mano de unos fundamentales a prueba de dudas. y unos planes de negocio muy buenos

son los Messi,Iniesta,Busquet y Xavi del continuo. una generacion dificil de . volver a ver. las tenemos todas juntas para hacernos de oro.


Edito: claro que hay otras empresas muy buenas. pero estas son mis elegidas. y las que de verdad me dan la confianza que no me van a fallar


----------



## nocelebration (27 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A que precio las tienes?
> 
> Amper ya hizo los deberes hace unas semanas anunciando un plan de negocio espectacular. y no solo eso. a los pocos dias cerró
> un proyecto de 13 millones en Perú, que supera toda la contratación prevista para Latinoamérica en su plan estratégico para este año....
> ...



Las tengo a un promedio de 0.23 más o menos. Pienso igual que tú , la venta del Pacifico la va a dar un salto importante, aunque supongo que esto ya está descontado en el valor , al menos en parte. 

De las que nombras en el post , entrarías en alguna ahora a los precios actuales?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jun 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> Las tengo a un promedio de 0.23 más o menos. Pienso igual que tú , la venta del Pacifico la va a dar un salto importante, aunque supongo que esto ya está descontado en el valor , al menos en parte.
> 
> *De las que nombras en el post , entrarías en alguna ahora a los precios actuales*?




Hasta que no se aclare el asunto de la fusion de Audax, dejaria de lado las renovables ( siempre y cuando vayas a corto) si vas a largo plazo ya se podria empezar a tomar posiciones en solaria sobre 6,5 6,6 pero a corto puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Bio esta consolidando muy bien el nivel 1,8 - 1,92 una vez que rompa resistencia 1,92 con claridad, nos vamos a visitar los 2 sin pestañear.
a largo plazo estos valores son un exito seguro. solo hay que comprar y echarse a descansar.


----------



## nocelebration (27 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hasta que no se aclare el asunto de la fusion de Audax, dejaria de lado las renovables ( siempre y cuando vayas a corto) si vas a largo plazo ya se podria empezar a tomar posiciones en solaria sobre 6,5 6,6 pero a corto puede pasar cualquier cosa.
> 
> Bio esta consolidando muy bien el nivel 1,8 - 1,92 una vez que rompa resistencia 1,92 con claridad, nos vamos a visitar los 2 sin pestañear.
> a largo plazo estos valores son un exito seguro. solo hay que comprar y echarse a descansar.



Muchas gracias, creo que le voy a echar un vistazo a Bio, a ver si me posiciono.

Saludos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jun 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muchas gracias, creo que le voy a echar un vistazo a Bio, a ver si me posiciono.
> 
> Saludos.



Echale un ojo a mi ultimo mensaje de mi hilo de Audax ...


----------



## Benceno (29 Jun 2018)

Hola expepito. porque lleva bajando tanto estos 2 ultimos dias Amper?
Crees que es buen momento para entrar sobre 0,29 para largo ?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Jun 2018)

Que no cunda el panico. este soltadon es por el ex presidente ( Espinosa) que estuvo soltando de lo lindo.
en breve cohete de nuevo, y esta vez sin subnormales que saboteen la progresion.

Benceno. el soporte 0,29 lo ha respetado bastante bien. todo lo que vendia el desgraciao este, se compraba al momento.
el lunes vigilar, pero creo que el mismo lunes volvemos a las andadas. 

Amper solo tiene un camino. y ese no es otro que subir.

objetivo 0,5


----------



## un pringao (1 Jul 2018)

Un valor por debajo de un euro es señal de que esta chunga, lo mismo ganas que lo pierdes todo, pero con mas probabilidades de esto ultimo.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Que no cunda el panico. este soltadon es por el ex presidente ( Espinosa) que estuvo soltando de lo lindo.
> en breve cohete de nuevo, y esta vez sin subnormales que saboteen la progresion.
> 
> Benceno. el soporte 0,29 lo ha respetado bastante bien. todo lo que vendia el desgraciao este, se compraba al momento.
> ...



No encaja el razonamiento; como puede ser tan tonto el ex-presidente de vender un valor en subida libre.

¿O es que sabe algo que nosotros no sabemos?.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (2 Jul 2018)

La verdad es que la Junta de Accionistas estuvo muy bien. Una pena que el Presidente no tenga mejor oratoria, pero no importa si de verdad tienes otros talentos que vayan en beneficio de todos.

Me quedo con...
- el recorte de gasto corporativo. De 4,5 a 2,5 millones.
- el próximo ingreso en caja de Pacífico.
- el usar parte de esa caja para *pagar la última deuda concursal* (13 millones), lo cual abrirá la financiación bancaria a Amper. Ahora se va a pulmón (caja).
- se están analizando 12 compañías de diversos tamaños con el fin de adquirirlas.
- se abrirá a negocios o sectores con mayores márgenes (Nervión cuenta con márgenes muy estrechos), usando Nervión -sus conocimientos y clientes- como palanca.

Salgo con muy buenas sensaciones, la verdad.

Ya, a nivel personal, no entiendo por qué nunca se han fusionado Amper y Ezentis (antigua Avánzit. Para más antiguos, Radiotrónica). Pienso que son complementarios por negocio, en especial en lo referente a las telecomunicaciones. Al menos, Ezentis ha adquirido la división ibérica de Ericsson recientemente y se supone que está a punto de alcanzar un nuevo acuerdo de refinanciación de deuda muy beneficioso.

Al menos, Tecnocom ya cayó en manos de Indra...






elKaiser dijo:


> No encaja el razonamiento; como puede ser tan tonto el ex-presidente de vender un valor en subida libre.
> 
> ¿O es que sabe algo que nosotros no sabemos?.



Comprendo tus dudas.
No seré yo quien las disipe, al menos por completo, pero... cuando un socio o consejero de una empresa sale de ella, normalmente suele terminar vendiendo la participación que tiene en ella -independientemente de si el nuevo rumbo de la empresa y valor de la cotización es más prometedora-.

Por un lado, la socio/consejero saliente puede tener otros proyectos donde necesite destinar esos recursos de los que dispone.

Una vez fuera del día a día de la empresa, siendo una persona particular sin gran riqueza y sin poder de influencia real en la empresa, tampoco merece tener concentrado buena parte de su dinero en un único lugar -aunque por poder, pueda-.

Asimismo, puede ocurrir que el socio/consejero saliente tenga algún conflicto en los tribunales -como también parece ser el caso-, y resulte conveniente ir deshaciendo posiciones -de manera ordenada, debido al volumen de acciones- para no incurrir en conflictos de interés. En el caso del expresidente de Amper, ha pasado desde el 2,467% (diciembre 2017) del capital a tener el 1,536% actual.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Jul 2018)

Jazztel_Bolsa dijo:


> La verdad es que la Junta de Accionistas estuvo muy bien. Una pena que el Presidente no tenga mejor oratoria, pero no importa si de verdad tienes otros talentos que vayan en beneficio de todos.
> 
> Me quedo con...
> - el recorte de gasto corporativo. De 4,5 a 2,5 millones.
> ...



AMEN !! :Aplauso:


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (26 Jul 2018)

Resultados primer semestre 2018 de Amper

Muy buenos resultados del primer semestre de Amper, en línea de alcanzar los objetivos de su Plan Estratégico 2018-2020. En especial en las magnitudes correspondientes a EBITDA y resultado neto.
Los ingresos quedan algo más lejos, pero los proyectos en cartera han aumentado considerablemente y los márgenes de beneficio sobre lo ingresado (en negocios continuados -o sea, excluyendo Pacífico Sur-) han mejorado mucho también.

Y todo esto cuando aún no se tiene pleno acceso a una financiación normalizada, por no resolver aún la deuda preconcursal del Tramo A, ni tampoco haber podido realizar ninguna adquisición.

En cuanto a Pacífico Sur se esperan novedades antes del 3 de agosto, última fecha para recibir una aprobación de un organismo. 
Me mosquea un poco lo que se puso en los resultados del primer trimestre de 2018 -página 12-, que es lo siguiente: "la Compañía sigue trabajando para cerrar la operación a más tardar en el primer semestre del 2018 -*no se ha cumplido*-, *habiéndose ampliado el plazo para culminar la operación* inicialmente establecido en marzo de 2018, *hasta el 30 de abril de 2019*".
Así que no descarto que Amper pueda ir recibiendo pequeños pagos, como hasta ahora, en vez de un único pago como se piensa. Veremos.

En cualquier caso, muy interesante valor a tener en cuenta. Yo sigo aumentando posiciones.


----------



## Ronmocho (1 Ago 2018)

Hecho relevante comunicado a la CNMV sobre la venta del Pacífico. Resumen: se toman más tiempo para el papeleo de cara al regulador (la fecha objetivo era 03 de agosto). 

Dicen de cerrarlo en el tercer trimestre. 

A ver cómo reacciona mañana la cotización.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={27d00237-0e46-4e73-bb37-014a941c168f}


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Ago 2018)

Ronmocho dijo:


> Hecho relevante comunicado a la CNMV sobre la venta del Pacífico. Resumen: se toman más tiempo para el papeleo de cara al regulador (la fecha objetivo era 03 de agosto).
> 
> Dicen de cerrarlo en el tercer trimestre.
> 
> ...



No creo que cambie mucho el cuento. el 3T esta a la vuelta de la esquina. ya llevamos una eternidad esperando que se 
confirme la venta. tres meses mas no va a cambiar nada. pero desde luego podria verse unos dias afectada. el mercado es asin.

yo lo tengo clarisimo y no vendo ni una. se donde estoy y no tengo prisa. pero el que no lo tenga tan claro..quizas deberia salir.

y ojito porque esperan superar este mismo año los numeros del plan de negocio + nuevas adquisiciones muy avanzadas.
Amper va como un tiro. aqui no esta pasando nada.


----------



## Ronmocho (2 Ago 2018)

Yo de momento he aprovechado la caída para cargar más


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2018)

Ronmocho dijo:


> Yo de momento he aprovechado la caída para cargar más



Tu pitaras !!!! 



como el chiste.


traeme un pito 

traeme un pito

traeme un pito 

traeme un pito y toma el dinero... tu pitaras !!! :XX::XX:


----------



## nocelebration (2 Ago 2018)

yo tambien he cargado otras poquitas  Confianza ciega en esta empresa.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2018)

1 año y medio con Amper.... La conozco más que a mi propia mujer.
Llegué a perder un 50% y en Junio ya recuperaba algo. Estos dos últimos meses han recortado un poco y ahora le pierdo un 0,50%.

Todo apunta que de forma inminente se puede disparar verticalmente hacia arriba.
De momento: 8 sesiones consecutivas en verde.




Será por paciencia y tozudez...


----------



## nocelebration (27 Ago 2018)

parece que ya no la pueden sujetar más, yo creo que Septiembre va a poner a Amper en su sitio de una vez, sobre todo como cierre la venta del Pacífico. Queda poco.....


----------



## Mineroblanco (27 Ago 2018)

Si las acciones de una empresa no valen ni dos euros, es que está fatal.


----------



## Parada_tecnica (27 Ago 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Si las acciones de una empresa no valen ni dos euros, es que está fatal.



El precio de la acciones no indica el valor de una empresa... Si una empresa tiene 100 acciones a 2000 euros cada una , por poner id cifra fácil, hace una ampliación (split) y pasa a tener 100.000 acciones a 2 euros en valor en bolsa de la empresa es el mismo... 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ago 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Si las acciones de una empresa no valen ni dos euros, es que está fatal.



No es lo que valen ahora. es lo que valdran en menos de un año..

cita este mensaje y justo dentro de un año lo comentamos.

Amper va a explotar.

el porque?? hay suficiente informacion de la empresa por la red. e incluso en este mismo hilo 
tienes un seguimiento de la trayectoria de la empresa.
a ver si mañana tengo un rato, y actualizamos sus ultimos movimientos.. y adquisiciones..


Esto es de finales de junio. echale un ojo


Clemente Fernández:


----------



## Benceno (30 Ago 2018)

Otro notición

*Amper se adjudica un contrato de 5,5 millones de dólares en Perú | Estrategias de Inversión*


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Sep 2018)

Benceno dijo:


> Otro notición
> 
> *Amper se adjudica un contrato de 5,5 millones de dólares en Perú | Estrategias de Inversión*






La compañía con sede en Pozuelo de Alarcón explica que ya con estos contratos, junto al logrado en julio en el hospital de Andahuaylas de 2,5 millones de dólares (2,14 millones de euros), el grupo "supera ya el doble de la contratación total lograda en toda Latinoamérica en el ejercicio 2017".


a ver que resultados presentan :baba:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Sep 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> desde la ignorancia absoluta y teniendo en cuenta que tengo unos 50.000 títulos,
> 
> mi impresión personal es que van a gorrinear con el 0,340 un par de días más y luego vendrá el arreón
> 
> ...



Desde que rompio la bajista , su tendencia es alcista corto medio y largo plazo. pase lo que pase, Amper seguira subiendo. 
otro cantar será cuando anuncien la venta de Pacifico, que intuyo no tardara mucho una vez presenten resultados. entonces no subirá. volará

podemos ver volumentes jamas vistos en Amper. pero lo importante es ir muy pooc a poco. como llevamos haciendo estos dos ultimos años..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Sep 2018)

Ya estaba tardando en caer también Amper . Bastante bien lo estaba haciendo.

Pues nada. A esperar que confirme suelo, y a cargar Todas las que se puedan.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (9 Sep 2018)

Una pena el bajón que le han dado. Buena barrida. Ha dolido, la verdad.
(Lo ocurrido esta semana con Adveo -antigua Unipapel- ha dejado muy tocados a todas las empresas pequeñas y medianas del mercado continuo)

Pero a seguir confiando, junto con Ercros, en que seguirán tirando hacia arriba, por mucho que el escenario político y económico... se vaya y se deba ir enturbiando en los próximos meses y años.


Por de pronto, habrá que ir viendo qué tal van los resultados -parece que buenos- de Amper y ver si en menos de 40 días se concreta la compra de Euroconsult. Las compras e integraciones no suelen ser siempre exitosas, pero bueno, se trata de tamaños aceptables (no son megacorporaciones).

Amper se marcó 60 días de exclusividad para ver qué hace con Euroconsult. Veremos si no ha sido una estrategia para animar a los inversores, como decir que "algo se está haciendo" -además de hacer creer que la venta de Pacífico ya estará hecha para octubre-, y se termina ampliando/retrasando/cancelando la fecha -pues no me olvido, y vuelvo a incidir, que en los resultados del primer trimestre se indicaba que lo de Pacífico se podría retrasar hasta el primer semestre de 2019-.



Aprovecho también para comentar alguna cosa más. 

Euroconsult era/es una empresa del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB). Debo confesar que me sorprendió -positivamente-, al menos, el anuncio de esta operación, pues aún no es algo normal que empresas del mercado contínuo compren empresas del MAB.

Siendo consciente de eso... no veo descabellado que Amper se interese por otra empresa del mismo índice: Gigas Hosting. Ofrece servicios de cloud computing, con presencia creciente en Latinoamérica. Puede ser muy útil para ofrecer servicios globales y obtener contratos más duraderos/estables en el tiempo, además de asentarse en Latinoamérica.


Asimismo, esta semana se ha sabido que GAM (General de Alquiler de Maquinaria), a través de su filial Aerón, ha firmado un contrato con Acciona Energía para varios servicios mediante el uso de drones. Contrato que ha animado la cotización de GAM. GAM indica que esta división tiene gran futuro por múltiples usos y otro de los aspectos positivos ha sido la capilaridad de red de GAM en la Península.
Esta área también era de interés de Amper, según se manifestó en la junta de accionistas. No descarto que Amper negocie con GAM para entrar en el capital de Aerón, apoyarlo en la Península y, obviamente, internacionalizarla.

Ahí dejo dos conclusiones/intereses/pistas jajaja


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Sep 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar la movida esa de los warrants?
> 
> ¿cuántos millones son?
> ¿qué volumen diario tiene AMP? ya sé que esto es fácil de buscar, pero soy muy vago



A que movida de warrants te refieres?? 



En cuanto al volumen, en pcbolsa en ( historico) tienes el historial de cotizacion y volumen de todos los valores.


Fecha	Cierre	DIF%	Max	Min	Open	Volumen
10/09/2018	0,308	1,65%	0,313	0,303	0,306	7.351.460
07/09/2018	0,303	2,22%	0,309	0,291	0,293	11.204.218
06/09/2018	0,296	-10,99%	0,329	0,264	0,329	35.974.474
05/09/2018	0,333	-2,23%	0,341	0,326	0,339	12.785.344
04/09/2018	0,340	-0,69%	0,346	0,334	0,344	9.189.508
03/09/2018	0,343	1,17%	0,346	0,338	0,340	8.606.338
31/08/2018	0,339	1,61%	0,343	0,332	0,335	9.402.714
30/08/2018	0,333	-0,71%	0,340	0,330	0,336	12.198.552
29/08/2018	0,336	1,81%	0,337	0,328	0,334	6.234.367
28/08/2018	0,330	-0,90%	0,343	0,328	0,333	11.609.344
27/08/2018	0,333	3,09%	0,333	0,323	0,324	7.682.254
24/08/2018	0,323	0,49%	0,324	0,319	0,322	3.728.537
23/08/2018	0,321	1,19%	0,322	0,316	0,320	4.767.239
22/08/2018	0,317	0,88%	0,321	0,311	0,311	6.191.991
21/08/2018	0,314	0,63%	0,314	0,311	0,314	1.749.738
20/08/2018	0,312	2,82%	0,317	0,303	0,305	6.039.703
17/08/2018	0,304	1,60%	0,314	0,296	0,298	5.099.155
16/08/2018	0,299	-0,86%	0,304	0,299	0,302	1.301.072
15/08/2018	0,302	-0,59%	0,304	0,298	0,304	1.404.944
14/08/2018	0,303	0,93%	0,306	0,290	0,305	2.547.150
13/08/2018	0,301	-2,08%	0,306	0,294	0,303	2.830.186
10/08/2018	0,307	-1,66%	0,314	0,303	0,314	1.686.950
09/08/2018	0,312	0,19%	0,315	0,308	0,312	2.631.403
08/08/2018	0,312	0,06%	0,316	0,308	0,311	1.636.084
07/08/2018	0,311	3,17%	0,312	0,300	0,306	2.590.082
06/08/2018	0,302	-0,91%	0,307	0,300	0,300	2.107.669
03/08/2018	0,305	0,00%	0,307	0,300	0,305	2.861.860
02/08/2018	0,305	-2,61%	0,309	0,290	0,300	8.685.096
01/08/2018	0,313	-1,19%	0,322	0,310	0,316	4.575.821
31/07/2018	0,317	-0,93%	0,321	0,316	0,320	3.417.458


de agosto y lo que llevamos de septiembre


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Sep 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> 9000 más he comprado hoy
> 
> a tomar por culo, ahora cuando querais la subís de una puta vez ya, cojones ya, hombre!!!



Con la que ha caido hoy, bastante bien se ha portao..


----------



## nocelebration (29 Sep 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Con la que ha caido hoy, bastante bien se ha portao..



yo he cargado un poquito mas también, esperando la venta de Pacifico , y que dejen de mamonear con la acción. Vamos!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Sep 2018)

El jueves pille al final 15.000titulos mas. creo que de Amper voy bastante servido.

estas esque ni las miro. estoy centrado en Solaria y Bio. y con el ojo puesto en Audax


----------



## rohirrim (11 Oct 2018)

se esta hundiendo a base de bien...llegara a 0.22?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Oct 2018)

rohirrim dijo:


> se esta hundiendo a base de bien...llegara a 0.22?



Los hostiones que nos vienen de usa y asia lo estan arrasado todo. todos los mercados se estan desquebrajando. en el momento que se aclare un poco la situacion, Amper volverá a brillar. mira Natra, Solaria,Bio,Audax y el resto del continuo. todo da pena. los cortos britanicos aprovechando para destrozar medfio continuo. estan arrasando. pero nada es infinito.

el que confie en la empresa, que tenga paciencia. el que no lo tenga claro deberia haber vendido a 0,34


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (14 Oct 2018)

Han sido brutales las palizas a muchas empresas del continuo. Ojalá mejore algo la cosa...

En Amper... yo sigo diciendo que en los resultados del primer trimestre se anunció que lo de Pacífico podría retrasarse hasta abril de 2019. Por tanto, me "preocupa" la urgencia que tiene en este tema (como también está ocurriendo con Ezentis y su tan esperada refinanciación).

A nivel político, un Brexit duro sería muy interesante. Pero a la bolsa y economía española... eso le haría mucho daño.


En cualquier caso, de los castañazos que ha habido... lo que más me ha sorprendido ha sido la bajada del valor de las viudas, Zardoya OTIS. Vale que no es la empresa de antaño, pero... puff


----------



## Ronmocho (6 Nov 2018)

Ya están los resultados del 3T.

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={8dc32fd9-5fcb-44d4-b270-87f54bc452dd}


----------



## estanflacion (6 Nov 2018)

Y son mejores o peores de los esperados?


----------



## nocelebration (7 Nov 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> Y son mejores o peores de los esperados?



yo creo que son buenos, en linea con el plan estratégico. De momento tiene el 79% de los resultados del año hechos, y con la venta del Pacífico a punto de materializarse. A ver como responde el mercado hoy, esperemos cerrar por encima de 28.5.


----------



## Ronmocho (14 Nov 2018)

Respecto a lo de Pacífico:

https://ecfsapi.fcc.gov/file/1113016828690/ATH%20American%20Samoa%20Petition%20to%20adopt%20LOA%20(Nov.%202018).pdf

Calentito, calentito... a ver cuánto tardan en sacar el Hecho Relevante y a ver si se acoge como debe.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Nov 2018)

Los resultados fueron brutales. en linea de lo habitual. 

el plan estrategico se les queda pequeño. y la venta del pacifico ... eso va a ser posiblemente el detonante para visitar 0,4


----------



## Rauxa (17 Nov 2018)

Ya se ha notificado la venta del pacífico.
Ahora a esperar el HR.
Lunes, subidón?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Nov 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya se ha notificado la venta del pacífico.
> Ahora a esperar el HR.
> Lunes, subidón?



En cuanto se confirme, deberiamos volver a 0,35 en las proximas dos semanas. 
tiene unos fundamentales que ya los quisieran el 90% de las empresas del continuo. 

su unico lastre son los mas de 1000 kilos de acciones... asi cuesta muchisimo subir. pero lo hará.


Análisis Fundamental de Resultados de Amper, 3T 2018 - Éxito Bursátil

si esque es un puto espectaculo sus actuales fundamentales. no me canso de mirarlos una y otra y otra :baba:

Aunque reconozco que he tenido que repasarme los de Solaria varias veces. que tambien son un escandalo.

esa AK nos dará la vida. al tiempo.


----------



## Ronmocho (22 Nov 2018)

La FCC autoriza la venta. Ya sólo queda el CFIUS (Committee of Foreign Investment in the US) autorizarlo. 

Lo ha comunicado la empresa compradora, ATH.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Nov 2018)

Ronmocho dijo:


> La FCC autoriza la venta. Ya sólo queda el CFIUS (Committee of Foreign Investment in the US) autorizarlo.
> 
> Lo ha comunicado la empresa compradora, ATH.



Ahora solo falta que el mercado se relaje un poquito...


si no voló Solaria con el PPA con Repsol, me temo que toca esperar a que esto se calme un pelin.


el 2019 va a ser el año para muchas empresas que yo conozco


----------



## jhosan (3 Dic 2018)

Os dejo mi punto de vista de Amper, es de hace dos semanas, pero sigue siendo válido.

Análisis de Amper 2018 - YouTube


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Dic 2018)

jhosan dijo:


> Os dejo mi punto de vista de Amper, es de hace dos semanas, pero sigue siendo válido.
> 
> Análisis de Amper 2018 - YouTube



Fuiste tu el que hizo el analisis de Biosearch? 

Yo soy mas de Fundamentales, y coincido contigo que Amper va a dar un salto de calidad importante en los proximos meses.


----------



## jhosan (4 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Fuiste tu el que hizo el analisis de Biosearch?
> 
> Yo soy mas de Fundamentales, y coincido contigo que Amper va a dar un salto de calidad importante en los proximos meses.



si, yo hice uno de Biosearch, fue de los primeros que hice. A mi me gusta combinar tanto el técnico como el fundamental.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Dic 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> ayer baja un 7%
> 
> y esta mañana sube un 12% (veremos cómo termina)
> 
> ...



Venta pacifico via libre !!!


Amper logra la autorización a la venta de su negocio en Pacífico Sur | Estrategias de Inversión


vola reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Iberseker (13 Dic 2018)

Twitter

Amper pinta un patrón gráfico muy bueno. Como rompa con volumen los 0,35€, tiene mucha probabilidad de dispararse.

Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Dic 2018)

Iberseker dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Amper pinta un patrón gráfico muy bueno. Como rompa con volumen los 0,35€, tiene mucha probabilidad de dispararse.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk



Amper, Biosearch, Solaria, Natra, Audax todas para el 2019

ahora a salir lo mejor posible de este fin de año fiscal.

en 2019 veremos en todas ellas precios muy buenos


----------



## Iberseker (15 Dic 2018)

Tengo Solaria en cartera . Amper en el punto de mira.

Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Dic 2018)

Iberseker dijo:


> Tengo Solaria en cartera . Amper en el punto de mira.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk




Ojito Amper. tambien girará muy bruscamente en las proximas sesiones. d todos modos, bajo mi punto de vista
esta todo el pescado vendido en este 2018.

lo bueno a partir del primer trimestre 2019. para todas mis niñas.

Audax. antes de la fusion total no espero grandes movimientos. de hecho vendi las ultimas que compré a 1,26 en 1,57

incrementé mi posicion en Solaria a 3,75 y en Biosearch en 1,06

todo esto con vistas al 2019. las quiero tener minimo hasta finales de año 2019.

en Amper me duelen los ohos de verla a estos precios. es lo que tiene hacer ampliaciones como el que come churros..y acumular mas de mil millones de acciones...


ahora le va a costar arrancar. pero confio en ver esos ansiados 0,4 antes de lo que nos pensamos.

Eólica marina manda !!


----------



## Iberseker (14 Ene 2019)

Hay polémica con Natra por una opa a precio vergonzoso.

Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Ene 2019)

Iberseker dijo:


> Hay polémica con Natra por una opa a precio vergonzoso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk



Quien tenga Natra, y no esté de acuerdo con la opa, que ponga aqui el numero de acciones que de momento no piensa
vender, y las juntamos con los compañeros inversores de otro foro que soy miembro activo.
a ver si hacemos fuerza y o bien suben la oferta, o que la dejen tranquila los italianos de los cojones.

Natra vale muchisimo mas de 0,9


----------



## bonobo (31 Ene 2019)

Amper cierra en 80 millones la venta de su negocio en el Pacífico Sur a ATH

Amper cierra en 80 millones la venta de su negocio en el Pacífico Sur a ATH | Expansión

La venta de pacifico se ha cerrado por algo mas de lo esperado


----------



## Ankou (31 Ene 2019)

Amper esta realmente parado, alguien sabe si algo puede provocar su subida? Sino es tener capital muriéndose de risa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Amper esta realmente parado, alguien sabe si algo puede provocar su subida? Sino es tener capital muriéndose de risa.



Pronto la veremos por encima de 0,3

muy muy pronto


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Mar 2019)

Despues de unos resultados bastante buenos, pues segun la tradicion a bajar manda.

la semana que viene espero movimientos en Amper, Solaria Bio y Audax. todo ello regado con mas subida del ibex


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Mar 2019)

Yo lo pensé estando en 0,285 si no vendi a ese precio hace unas semanas no voy a vender ahora a 0,269


----------



## Sukarrieta (13 Mar 2019)

y ahora que esta en 0,24 que haceis? seguir esperando?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Mar 2019)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> y ahora que esta en 0,24 que haceis? seguir esperando?



Efecto Brexit.

ya nos tragamos lo de cataluña, y sobrevivimos.

no hay de que preocuparse. mira Bio ,Audax o Solaria. por no hablar de otros empresones del continuo.

solo hay que seguir con nuestra vida y esperar. los objetivos para Amper siguen siendo los mismos.

si no vendí ni una a 0,31 hace no tanto, ni se me pasa por la cabeza hacerlo ahora.

hago hincapié de nuevo en saber donde cojones metemos nuestro dinero. confiar al 100% en tus empresas la verdad es que ayuda en momentos como este.


----------



## Sukarrieta (13 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Efecto Brexit.
> 
> ya nos tragamos lo de cataluña, y sobrevivimos.
> 
> ...



comprar mas entonces?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Mar 2019)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> comprar mas entonces?



Yo ahora mismo ni compraba ni vendia. a ver como se toma mañana el mercado lo de este segundo dia de votacion, y sobre todo a ver que pasa mañana con lavotacion de la prorroga.
aunque yo creo que lo mas jodido lo hemos pasado hoy con nota. vamos a esperar ese cambio de tendencia a corto. de momento la tendencia sigue siendo bajista hasta que se demuentre lo contrario.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Mar 2019)

Buena subida hoy.
A ver si mañana sube igual y encaramos la semana que viene con otro ánimo...


----------



## Benceno (14 Mar 2019)

Amper lanza un plan de recompra de acciones tras cerrar la venta de los negocios del Pacífico


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2019)

No me hagáis caso, pero entre la subida de hoy y que pronto saldrán los resultados trimestrales, esto tiene que pegar un arreón.

Llevan muchos HR positivos, notificando de pequeñas compras y eso se debería de notar en la cuenta de resultados.


----------



## Lobotomizado (5 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No me hagáis caso, pero entre la subida de hoy y que pronto saldrán los resultados trimestrales, esto tiene que pegar un arreón.
> 
> Llevan muchos HR positivos, notificando de pequeñas compras y eso se debería de notar en la cuenta de resultados.



Qué son los HR? Es que lo veo mucho y no sé lo que es


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2019)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Qué son los HR? Es que lo veo mucho y no sé lo que es



Hechos relevantes.
Cuando hay una noticia importante aparece un HR informando y notificando dicha noticia. Por ejemplo cuando salen resultados o cuando compran una empresa o hacen una ampliación de capital....

Amper ultimamente han informado de varios HR en poco tiempo, notificando compras de pqueñas empresas. El problema es que los grandes inversores no se animan puesto que esas compras son tan pequeñas que a largo plazo tampoco ayudan mucho a que Amper gane mucho más dinero. Faltaría una compra importante. Amper no tiene deuda y está creciendo, pero de momento lo hace a poquito y eso a los grandes inversores no les acaba de convencer.
Espero que a partir de ahora la cosa canvie un poco y puede tener un pequeño arreón al alza.


----------



## Lobotomizado (5 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hechos relevantes.
> Cuando hay una noticia importante aparece un HR informando y notificando dicha noticia. Por ejemplo cuando salen resultados o cuando compran una empresa o hacen una ampliación de capital....
> 
> Amper ultimamente han informado de varios HR en poco tiempo, notificando compras de pqueñas empresas. El problema es que los grandes inversores no se animan puesto que esas compras son tan pequeñas que a largo plazo tampoco ayudan mucho a que Amper gane mucho más dinero. Faltaría una compra importante. Amper no tiene deuda y está creciendo, pero de momento lo hace a poquito y eso a los grandes inversores no les acaba de convencer.
> Espero que a partir de ahora la cosa canvie un poco y puede tener un pequeño arreón al alza.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Cuando hay compras de empresas el efecto suele ser bajada de la cotización para el comprador, al menos a corto o medio plazo


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2019)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Cuando hay compras de empresas el efecto suele ser bajada de la cotización para el comprador, al menos a corto o medio plazo



Sí, algo de eso hay. Pero son muy pequeñitas. Aquí ya nos excitamos cuando Amper compra una empresa por 7 millones por ejemplo. Empresa pequeña con algo de deuda seguramente.... Pero el inversor eso no termina de convencerle.

PAsa que en estos últimos tiempo seguramente haya comprado 5 o 6 empresas pequeñas y eso poco o mucho, debería empezar a cotizar. A corto plazo ya hemos visto que no, pero a medio plazo (o sea, ya), debería ir subiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Corcho (15 Feb 2020)

El 26 de febrero se publican los resultados de Amper en el ejercicio del 2019, que esperai?

Publicación Resultados GrupoAmper 2019 el 26/02/2020 | Amper


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Feb 2020)

Corcho dijo:


> El 26 de febrero se publican los resultados de Amper en el ejercicio del 2019, que esperai?
> 
> Publicación Resultados GrupoAmper 2019 el 26/02/2020 | Amper



Como siempre un puto cañon.

Amper no defraudará.


----------



## paconle (15 Feb 2020)

Os vais a forrar... y lo sabéis


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Feb 2020)

paconle dijo:


> Os vais a forrar... y lo sabéis



Pocas de Amper tengo ya. pero aun guardo 1/3 de lo que tenia.

ahora estoy bien posicionado en Ercros y Audax. dos cañones de 1 division chicharril xD


----------



## tremenk (28 Feb 2020)

Parece que no han gustado mucho los resultados...


----------



## Arrebonico (28 Feb 2020)

Caravaneros aquí también


----------



## alea (15 Jul 2020)

Hola, los que controláis de esta empresa, cómo la veis en estos momentos? Le afecta mucho la pandemia desde el punto de vista fundamental? Gracias.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

Amper archivos - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Ago 2020)

Os lo dije


Amper se dispara en Bolsa al sumarse al auge del sector eólico


----------

